# DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?



## Invisiblo (6. Mai 2012)

*DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Hallo,

da ich demnächst umziehen werde, brauche ich natürlich auch einen neuen DSL-Anschluss. 

Um zu schauen was geht, hab ich dann mal bei der Telekom die Verfügbarkeit kontrolliert. Das Ergebnis verwirrt mich allerdings:

_Call & Surf Basic (mit bis zu 3072 kbit/s)
Call & Surf Comfort (mit bis zu 16.000 kbit/s)_

Wieso geht unter Basic (was ja eig. auch bis 16000 offen ist) nur ein DSL 3000 und mit Comfort geht am selben Standort plötzlich 16000? Das verstehe ich nicht. 

Dann habe ich noch gelesen, dass das durch einen sogenannten neuen "IP-Anschluss" möglich gemacht wird, allerdings kann ich mir dadrunter auch nichts vorstellen und die Telekom-Seite ist da auch nicht gerade selbsterklärend. 
Ist es richtig, dass bei einem "gewöhnlichen" Telefonanschluss in der Wohnung lediglich DSL 3000 möglich ist, wenn die Telekom da aber einen neuen Anschluss reinbaut trotz gleicher Leitungen plötzlich 16000 geht!? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da auf die Sprünge helfen! DSL 3000 wäre wirklich nicht so prickelnd.

MfG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Warum Rufst du nicht da mal an.Ist ja Kostenfrei.
Vielleicht erfährst du dan etwas mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Das ist ganz einfach, die leitung scheint nicht mehr als max 3mbit herzugeben, beim Call&Surf Comfort gibts aber nur die Option bis zu 16mbit ( ohne aufpreis momentan, ansonst normal 6mbit und 16mbit mit aufpreis )
Bei Call&Surf Basic gibts die Option 3mbit, 6mbit und 16mbit. 

Daher bekommst du auch bei Call&Surf Comfort auch bis zu 16mbit angezeigt, sehr wichtig zu beachten ist die angabe "*Bis zu 16mbit"
*Das bedeutet das wenn 16mbit zur verfügung stehen, du 16mbit bekommst, wenn aber nur 3mbit zur verfügung stehen, bekommst du auch nur 3mbit. 

Warum ich das weiß, weil ich lange zeit selbst den gleichen mist gehabt hab, nur damals gabs nicht das angebot also wurde mir statt Call Surf Comfort 16mbit einfach nen 6mbit gedrosselt auf 3mbit zur verfügung gestellt. Ist auch alles legitim, steht im kleingedruckten in den AGBs

Achja hingewiesen wirst du meist von der Telekom wenn du den vertrag abschliest, das du nicht die volle leistung bekommen kannst, hatte damals ja auch 16mbit gebucht, Tcom hat mich angerufen und mir dann gesagt das sie zwar 16mbit vertrag machen können mehr als 3mbit gibts aber nicht, daher soll ich einfach nen 6mbit nehmen somit zahl ich nicht extra geld für ne Leistung die nicht erbracht werden kann.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Prüf dann als Alternative mal bei den anderen Anbietern: 

https://www.check24.de/dsl-vergleich/


----------



## Invisiblo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Hey,

danke für den Vergleich. Der zeigt mir aber nur 16000er Tarife an, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben.

In der Tat war meine Angabe im Startpost sogar falsch, Telekom bietet in beiden Fällen nur DSL 2000 an und UnityMedia ist dort nicht verfügbar. Mir gehen die Alternativen aus und es gruselt mir schon jetzt vor DSL 2000.


----------



## DOcean (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

wenn nur DSL2000 verfügbar ist, wäre das für mich heutzutage ein Grund diese Whg nicht zu nehmen...

Ich hab Zur zeit DSL4000, bekomm aber Gott sei Danke VDSL50000 

Schau dir mal UMTS/LTE an, vlt. geht da mehr...

Ach ja IP-Anschluß heißt das alles über Internet geht auch da Telefon, du machst dann VoIP und hast kein normalen "Telefonanschluß" mehr, brauchst aber auch keinen Splitter mehr.


----------



## robbe (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Also wenns kein Kabelinet verfügbar ist, dann siehts wirklich übel aus. Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als die kleine DSL Leitung zu nehmen.

UMTS kannste vergessen und LTE kommt nur in Frage, wenn du mit nen Paar GB im Monat auskommst.

Ich persönlich würde aber selbst die langsamste Leitung einer Funkverbindung vorziehen.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Naja, wenn er bereit ist monatlich Geld hinzulegen, könnte er ja sehen, 
ob die Telekom bei ihm LTE ausgebaut hat. 

Handytarif Mobile Data XL eco | Telekom

70€, 30GB monatlicher Traffic, bis zu 100MBit/s und gute Latenzen zum online spielen. 


Alternativ das gleiche in Rot von Vodafone:

DSL Verträge, Handys & Festnetz - Vodafone D2 - Privat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> danke für den Vergleich. Der zeigt mir aber nur 16000er Tarife an, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> In der Tat war meine Angabe im Startpost sogar falsch, Telekom bietet in beiden Fällen nur DSL 2000 an und UnityMedia ist dort nicht verfügbar. Mir gehen die Alternativen aus und es gruselt mir schon jetzt vor DSL 2000.


 Mach mal hier die verfügbarkeitsprüfung. Easybell schaltet nur via telefonica und wenn das geht, kommen aus der gleichen leitung auch geschätzte 6 mbit. (vorraussetzung du benutzt ein anständiges modem/router)


robbe schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde aber selbst die langsamste Leitung einer Funkverbindung vorziehen.


Sag ich auch! Dank der drosselung kann man umts und lte komplett vergessen.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

30GB im Monat sollten doch aber für normale Tätigkeiten eigentlich ausreichen oder ?
Aber 70€ dafür zu bezahlen


----------



## joasas (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> N
> 70€, 30GB monatlicher Traffic, bis zu 100MBit/s und gute Latenzen zum online spielen.


 
70€ sind verdammt viel, 30GB verdammt wenig und bis zu 100Mbit/s sagt schon alles - du teilst dir die Bandbreite in der Zelle mit allen anderen Nutzern. Sind 50 Nutzer online, bleibt weit weniger als 2Mbit/s übrig. 

"gute Latenzen"? Die liegen physikalisch bedingt in der Regel weit über 100ms. Eine Funkverbindung ist somit in allen Punkten schlechter als eine Verbindung über eine Leitung (Portabilität ausgenommen).

Lass die Leitung durch die Telekom bzw Congstar prüfen. Das gibt dir Gewissheit über die verfügbare Bandbreite. Diese Online-Tests nützen hier nichts, die können nur eine pauschale Aussage über den groben Netzausbau geben.


----------



## danomat (8. Mai 2012)

Bei uns haben wir mit nem speedport lte nen 60er ping beim zocken.


----------



## joasas (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Und das gilt für ganz Deutschland bei Auslastung der Zelle? Das bezweifle ich. Wenn die Zelle mal voll ist bzw. mehr als 5 Nutzer hat, dann werden die Latenzen erheblich steigen.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Vielleicht verwechselst du da LTE mit UMTS. 
Bei der neuen Technik sind die Latenten lt. diverser Magazine deutlich (!) niedriger als bei UMTS. 
In der c't vom März '12 wird zum Beispiel von einem 30er Ping zu heise.de gesprochen. (Ort: Kölner Dom)
Die Übertragungsraten sind natürlich deutlich höher als bei UMTS. Sinken werden die sicherlich, 
aber fürs erste sind die Raten vollkommen ausreichend. 
Als Alternative kann man diese Form aber auf jeden Fall betrachten, wenngleich das Vergnügen nicht gerade günstig ist. 

70€ für 30GB ... 

Aber für manch einen ist das lohnenswert, wenn sonst nur max. UMTS mit 5GB Traffic daherkommt.


----------



## Crymes (10. Mai 2012)

Ich würd auch bei Easybell schauen.


----------



## TheOnLY (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Vielleicht verwechselst du da LTE mit UMTS.
> Bei der neuen Technik sind die Latenten lt. diverser Magazine deutlich (!) niedriger als bei UMTS.
> In der c't vom März '12 wird zum Beispiel von einem 30er Ping zu heise.de gesprochen. (Ort: Kölner Dom)


 
Selbst die Latenzen von UMTS sind generell nicht so schlecht wie hier von vielen gesagt wird.Ich musste mein Handy für ca 3 Monate als Zugangspunkt nutzen. Trotz schlechtem Empfanges (1 bei echt gutem Wetter 2 Balken) liegen die Latenzen immer so um 90 bis 100 ms. Nur bei Gewitter sind die Latenzen echt schlecht, da oft der Empfang ganz abbricht.

Trtzdem würde ich von LTE abraten, wegen der abhänigkeit vom Empfang und der Volumenbegrenzung, wenn etwas anderes verfügbar ist.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Hey,

erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Ich hab mal bei EasyBell geschaut und die sagen mir "Komplett Basic" sei bei mir verfügbar. In der Beschreibung des Tarifs steht natürlich *bis* 16000 kbit/s, aber ob da letztendlich trotzdem nur 2000 kbit/s rauskommen kann mir der Verfügbarkeitscheck auch nicht prophezeien. 

Muss man da auf gut Glück bestellen und gucken was man kriegt, oder kann man das noch irgendwie genauer definieren? Weil bis X kbit/s sagt eigentlich nicht viel aus.


----------



## Crymes (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Das tolle ist, dass EasyBell bei jeder Leitung das DSL 16000er Profil schaltet, den Rest handelt dein Router mit dem Dslam aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> erstmal danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Ich hab mal bei EasyBell geschaut und die sagen mir "Komplett Basic" sei bei mir verfügbar. In der Beschreibung des Tarifs steht natürlich *bis* 16000 kbit/s, aber ob da letztendlich trotzdem nur 2000 kbit/s rauskommen kann mir der Verfügbarkeitscheck auch nicht prophezeien.


Du kannst aber die machbare bandbreite von easybell schätzen lassen. (geht irgendwo,guck mal auf der seite)
Wenn die tkom bei dir aber 2 mbit schalten würde, kannst du mit um die 6 mbit rechnen, wenn easybell die selbe doppelader wie die tkom benutzt. (was von wo geschalten wird, kann man als user aber nie im vornherein einsehen)


Crymes schrieb:


> Das tolle ist, dass EasyBell bei jeder Leitung das DSL 16000er Profil schaltet, den Rest handelt dein Router mit dem Dslam aus.


So kann man das nicht sagen. Es wird nicht prinzipiell auf 16 mbit geschalten. Was für eine obergrenze geschalten wird dürfte an der leitungslänge bzw. deren dämpfung liegen. Allerdings wird die sync-obergrenze so gesetzt,das du sie eigentlich nicht erreichen wirst. (im downstream, auch nicht mit leitungstuning)
Bei mir z.b. geht das profil von 128-4544 kbit im down- und 128-448 kbit im upstream. Den max. upstream erreiche ich locker und mit reserve,aber an den max. downstream komme ich selbst dann nicht heran,wenn ich alle register ziehe. (liege derzeit bei halbwegst stabilen 4416 kbit down im sync)


----------



## Invisiblo (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Hab jetzt mal so eine Schätzung machen lassen. Ergebnis:

Geschätze Bandbreite: 3000 kbit/s

Garantierte Bandbreite: 1000 kbit/s 

Damit kann ich immerhin auf eine leicht schnellere Leitung als von der Telekom hoffen. DSL 2-3000 wird trotzdem eine harte Umstellung. :/


----------



## K3n$! (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*

Wie viel Datenvolumen hast du denn ungefähr pro Monat ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal so eine Schätzung machen lassen. Ergebnis:
> 
> Geschätze Bandbreite: 3000 kbit/s
> 
> ...


 Ok...Die schätzen ja genau so bescheiden wie alice. Ich hatte damals nicht meine leitung von easybell schätzen lassen (bin auch bei denen) sondern das nur mal "fix" auf der webseite von alice gemacht.
Und soll ich dir was sagen?
Tkom= 384kbit (fest geschalten auf einer leitung, die laut modem 2 db weniger dämpfung hat wie meine easybell-leitung)
Alice geschätzt=1-1,5 mbit
Real,was ankommt=3,2 mbit sync (effektiv so um die 2,5 bis 2,8 mbit)
mit tuning= derzeit 4,4 mbit sync (effektiv ca. 3,6 bis 3,7 mbit)
Meine leitungswerte kannst du aus meinem modem-test entnehmen (siehe sig)
Ich würde also nicht zu viel auf die schätzung geben. Wichtig ist ein anständiges modem/router. Dementsprechend bleib ich weitestgehend bei meiner schätzung von 6 mbit.


----------



## Dexter74 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> danke für den Vergleich. Der zeigt mir aber nur 16000er Tarife an, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> In der Tat war meine Angabe im Startpost sogar falsch, Telekom bietet in beiden Fällen nur DSL 2000 an und UnityMedia ist dort nicht verfügbar. Mir gehen die Alternativen aus und es gruselt mir schon jetzt vor DSL 2000.


 
bei der herkömmlichen Schaltung sind bei mir auch nur 2k möglich, IP basierend werden aber bei allen Tarifen bis zu 16k angegeben


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: DSL-Verfügbarkeit verwirrend!?*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> bei der herkömmlichen Schaltung sind bei mir auch nur 2k möglich, IP basierend werden aber bei allen Tarifen bis zu 16k angegeben


Das liegt sicherlich daran, das du bei einem ip-anschluß über VoIP telefonierst.
Die herkömmlichen analogen bzw. isdn-anschlüsse müssen von einem hvt aus geschalten werden. (atm-technik) Dagegen kann man ip-anschlüsse dank VoIP auch von einem outdoor-dslam aus schalten (gbe-technik) und du hast vermutlich einen in der nähe.


----------

